# Henry rifles



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have been looking to add a gun to my BOB ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what is every ones thought on the Henry U.S. Survival AR-7 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, " The wife " said " I have been a good Boy " if she could only see behind the walls ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so I have been thinking about getting this gun ,,,,,,,,,,, let me know how you feel about this gun ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Everything I've heard has been good but from what I've seen I think I would rather have a 10-22 takedown.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just get an AR15 if you don't have one. They break down without tools and you can get a conversion bolt and fire .22lr out of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If that is the style weapon you want , there is no better than a Henry.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Henry AR-7s are nice. My father in law has a couple. Great in that if it gets dropped into the drink it will float. Reasonably accurate and does not take up much space or weight. Another consideration along with the take down Ruger 10/22 and take down AR is the Rossi trifecta which would give you a takedown single shot 22lr, center fire rifle, shotgun combination. Several choices on the shot gun and centerfire rifle calibers available. OK accuracy for closer ranges.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think you could buy 2 of the 10/22 for the same price


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you move to a Henry you are buying more than a good rifle. It is a fine rifle extremely well made by an American company with American parts and labor. Just because it is American made does not guarantee Quality, but their history does. A Henry is one you pass down for generations.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> When you move to a Henry you are buying more than a good rifle. It is a fine rifle extremely well made by an American company with American parts and labor. Just because it is American made does not guarantee Quality, but their history does. A Henry is one you pass down for generations.


Thank you ,,,,,,,,,,,,, I agree ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think you could buy 2 of the 10/22 for the same price


I don't think so ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have priced them the Henry AR-7 is $ 28 cheaper the one 10/22 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> When you move to a Henry you are buying more than a good rifle. It is a fine rifle extremely well made by an American company with American parts and labor. Just because it is American made does not guarantee Quality, but their history does. A Henry is one you pass down for generations.


I have a Henry Big Boy and will definitely be buying another. Just make sure you break it in well before you need it if you buy new. They are extremely tight when they are brand new.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Personally I like the idea of the Henry survivalist's 22, I mean you pack it up don't take up no space, and it floats too, no 10/22 is going to do that, and yeah sure you can get just about anything for a 10/22 anymore, but one thing you can't do is get it out of a river or something if you're boating across and it drops in. For a 22 I have a Marlin model 60, it's far from the most ideal gun, but it goes bang every time I need it to, plus I paid 125 bucks for it, buying a gun is about what you want. If you want a gun you can put in your pack and not have to worry about it sinking get the Henry, if you want a take down that will sink on you get a Ruger, I personally am a fan of Ruger, but I do believe the hype over the 10/22 is highly over-rated and unneeded.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had a partner way back in the early 70s who had one of the floating hollow .22s. Very nifty little gun and real accurate. Forget the brand right now but nearly sure it wasnt Henry. They were selling cheap in those days. Fifty bucks or so. Now swinging quickly back to real Henry Rifles..I would love to have a few but I aint going to buy one. They are too expensive...weigh a ton and load funny. That drives me crazy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I like the Henry take down. I want to get one, but its low on the list right now. I like the idea that it will float for a minute or two if it lands in the pond. 

I have also heard there have been major improvements to the design over the last few years since Henry took it over from the previous maker.

My "pack" rifle is a Savage Rascal youth bolt action. It doubles as a trainer for my son and got my wife started shooting (she has moved up to AR and a Remington 597). 

4 pounds with a scope. Only downside to the Savage is that its a single shot and isn't as compact because it doesn't break down, but its barely 30 inches so it fits in my 50L pack no problem.


----------

